# Code 99053



## kbriscoe (Aug 17, 2011)

We use code 99053 for our anesthesia billing but have a question. We realize it is to be used for procedures between 10pm and 8am, but what if a procedure starts at 9pm and ends at 130am? Since it ends between the time frame can 99053 be billed? Or does the procedure need to start between that time frame.

Any documentation with an accurate definintion would also be helpful. I have searched and searched and can't seem to find anything.


----------

